# Alum 5/12



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fished 4 hours yesterday originally wanting to saugeye fish. But seen a submerged tree i couldnt pass up that had spawning crappie written all over it.
Ended up dipping up 40 or so crappiez 9-12" 2bass an 2 cats in a 100 yrd section in middle pool.
Castedfor eyesfor about 60 minutes an got 3 at 14" an one at 16" on green twister an road runner in the back of a cove.
Plenty of baitfish poppin around being chased.... should be a great next few weeks!!!!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like a great day. Nice catch!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Great day. Do you tip your roadrunner and twister with anything?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Great day. Do you tip your roadrunner and twister with anything?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I start out not tipping then if bites not there i put 1/4-1/2" chunk of nitecrawler on it... yesterday i knew for sure i had eyes feeding around me i seen them humoing out of the water chasing fry.10 or so cast w/o meat nothing,put on meat literly the next 10 casts 3 fish...

I use road runners when im slowly dragging on bottom or real slow retreives. Northland thumpers when i want a faster more aggresive retreive.

I wanted to burn a vibe in front of these fish yesterday but ran out of time.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice haul!!! I found a couple of downed trees could only get 6" 'ers at best......guess I found the wrong trees...lol


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice work saugeye as usual. Did you catch any crappie out away from the stuff? We hit alum Friday with the wives and caught fish in 4 different cuts in the middle pool but never found a “sit there and catch them” tree like I was trying to get the girls on. Really felt like they were just starting to pull up which usually means the mother load is still staging. I wanted the girls to be able to bobber fish and we were catching plenty just scattered so I never tried it. Also trying to get the feel back with the long rod for Indian Saturday to suppress my bass fishing hooksets lol. I think the best is yet to come especially on the south ends of alum and Delaware.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The last 30 minutes or so,wind shifted,bite slowed,so took float off my jig an got 3 back out a little deeper..... but thats all i tried....


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! I found crappies tight to wood at Alum on Friday morning but I had to keep moving until I found the popular spots. I was mainly using slip bobbers and casting underspin jigs from time to time. First spot I picked one up right away but then the rest of the bank was dead which surprised me because it usually produces in a good way. I then checked in on a spring saugeye spot in the area but no bait and no fish so moved on. Worked a long stretch after that and it had 2 really hot spots. One was a log jam area that had some gills mixed in and the float was going under as it hit the water. When that slowed down I found a fresh-fall tree that was loaded with 10-12"ers. Hoping to get back out tomorrow evening.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job bobby on the slabs - I was really wanting to get out but instead was sitting at the baseball fields all weekend in Westerville for my sons tournament.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job Bleeding Minnow - I see some great reports all over central ohio so hope to get out again soon.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snyd said:


> Nice job bobby on the slabs - I was really wanting to get out but instead was sitting at the baseball fields all weekend in Westerville for my sons tournament.


Thanks joe.... wouldnt quite consider them slabs but was pleasently surprised the average size was up quite a bit from the last two years....


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Guy's, I am headed to Alum Creek and wanted to fish for Saugeye. I have never been there and would like some direction on what part of lake might hold Saugeye. There are a few Community spots for Saugeye at my home Lake I was just wondering if Alum Creek had a few places like this also?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

jig head said:


> Guy's, I am headed to Alum Creek and wanted to fish for Saugeye. I have never been there and would like some direction on what part of lake might hold Saugeye. There are a few Community spots for Saugeye at my home Lake I was just wondering if Alum Creek had a few places like this also?


There are saugeye in every section of alum creek right now i imagine. Literly any point can hold a few,most any shallow flat will be holding a few. Put the trolling motor down an start bass fishing with 1/8 jigs an small #5 an 7 shadraps an flickers....
Picking apart any small point,or shallow flat with bait on it. (any kinda bait)...


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Nice catches and reports guys. The Spring chores are keeping me sidelined for now but once done, I should be back at it. For now will settle for reading these updates (like my morning paper).


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

caught 6 tonight but no size on road runner and black tail. 

anyone tipping with worm yet? From previous log records, I typically start tipping with worms starting in June, but tonight looked prime!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah I think I saw Saugeyefisher tipping or someone else tipping with a piece of worm which helped their cause.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fished 4 hours yesterday originally wanting to saugeye fish. But seen a submerged tree i couldnt pass up that had spawning crappie written all over it.
> Ended up dipping up 40 or so crappiez 9-12" 2bass an 2 cats in a 100 yrd section in middle pool.
> Castedfor eyesfor about 60 minutes an got 3 at 14" an one at 16" on green twister an road runner in the back of a cove.
> Plenty of baitfish poppin around being chased.... should be a great next few weeks!!!!
> View attachment 262183


Nice


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

moke11 said:


> caught 6 tonight but no size on road runner and black tail.
> 
> anyone tipping with worm yet? From previous log records, I typically start tipping with worms starting in June, but tonight looked prime!


Little chunk of worm worked for me


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I was out Thursday morning for a couple hours using roadrunners tipped with worm and caught several fish. I did my best with white head and 3" white twister. I tried several color combo's and the bass & Saugeye only wanted white. I tried several color swims in the same area and had few strikes on the shad 3.25" but I was not able to connect a hook set. I was drifting about .8 mph and dragging them for the most part. 
The Shad were really schooled up in the areas I was in and so, I tried a couple styles of Shad Raps along with a couple Flicker Shads baits but, no takers. 
I ended up catching something like five or six dink Saugeye and three small bass before I had to go. And all of the fish were in water less than 8 ft.
My temp gauge was showing above 68 in all areas and I would guess the Shad are spawning right now from everything i'm seeing.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Tastefishy said:


> I was out Thursday morning for a couple hours using roadrunners tipped with worm and caught several fish. I did my best with white head and 3" white twister. I tried several color combo's and the bass & Saugeye only wanted white. I tried several color swims in the same area and had few strikes on the shad 3.25" but I was not able to connect a hook set. I was drifting about .8 mph and dragging them for the most part.
> The Shad were really schooled up in the areas I was in and so, I tried a couple styles of Shad Raps along with a couple Flicker Shads baits but, no takers.
> I ended up catching something like five or six dink Saugeye and three small bass before I had to go. And all of the fish were in water less than 8 ft.
> My temp gauge was showing above 68 in all areas and I would guess the Shad are spawning right now from everything i'm seeing.


sounds like a good morning. nice report!


----------

